# Batch Datei schreibschutz.



## Nino14 (27. Juni 2007)

Hey leuts,  ich arbeite noch nich lange mit batch. Ich habe mir mal ein kleines script geschrieben, das auch ohne Probleme funktioniert. Aber ich möchte nicht das jeder einfach so den code angucken kann und da was verändern kann.  Desswegen möchte es so einrichten das man die datei  nur ausführen kann aber nciht im editor öffnen kann...  Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.  LG Nino   PS: Ich hoffe, das das hier an der richtiegen stelle gepostet ist. Aber hier passte es am besten...


----------



## Nino14 (27. Juni 2007)

Keiner ne idee?  Geht das überhaupt, was ich mir überlegt habe? Oder ist das absoluter blodsinn?


----------



## deepthroat (29. Juni 2007)

Hi.

Mit Windows Boardmitteln wirst du da nicht viel ausrichten können.

Es gibt allerdings einige Batch Compiler, die Batchskripte in Programme übersetzen und den Code verschlüsseln etc.

Siehe z.B. http://www.heise.de/software/download/quick_batch_file_compiler/41407

Du müßtest dir nur überlegen ob dir dein Skripte so wertvoll sind, das du diese mit sowas schützen mußt. Der Preis ist mit 40 USD doch etwas hoch. Vielleicht solltest du gleich eine richtige Programmiersprache lernen, denn mit Batchskripten stößt du doch sehr schnell an die Grenze des machbaren.

Gruß


----------



## Nino14 (29. Juni 2007)

Hey,  danke schonma... ich kann auch andere sprachen... Ich kannC, C++, PHP, CSS, HTML..... aber Batch is immer schön für so kleinere sachen...  Trotzdm danke


----------



## chrysler (19. Juli 2007)

Hi.
Du kannst Compiler nehmen, die dir deine .bat in eine .exe Datei umwandeln.
Dann ist dein Quellcode nicht mehr erkenntlich.

@deepthroat: woher weisst du von den 40USD?


----------



## deepthroat (20. Juli 2007)

chrysler hat gesagt.:


> @deepthroat: woher weisst du von den 40USD?


Weil auf der Seite von Heise die ich angegeben habe steht: 





> Preis: 40 US-$


.

Gruß


----------



## chrysler (29. Juli 2007)

Hast du inzwischen Erfolg gehabt, Nino14?


----------

